# Casa De Mi Padre, starring Will Ferrel.



## guitarister7321 (Feb 7, 2012)

Anyone see this? Just heard about it last night. Most of the dialogue is in Spanish, which is pretty cool for an American comedy film. It's made by the people who made Anchorman too. Can't wait to see this and the Tim and Eric movie.



I'm really liking the old western vibe it has, too






Thoughts?


----------



## Edika (Feb 7, 2012)

Trailer is bueno! I liked Anchorman and if it is half as "rotten" as that movie it'll be awesome!


----------



## MikeH (Feb 7, 2012)

Pumped on this. I'm a fan of basically everything that Will Ferrell does.


----------



## MFB (Feb 9, 2012)

Nick Offerman (Ron Swanson) AND Will Ferrell? Hells yes.


----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Feb 13, 2012)

If this is half as funny as Anchorman, I'll be satisfied. Pretty damn excited.


----------



## renzoip (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm am not a fan of anything involving Will Farrell. However, Gael Garcia-Bernal and Diego Luna acting together definitely raises my expectations about this film by a lot. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 14, 2012)

Is that him singing the soundtrack too ?
:O


----------

